# Proposed Bill to Make Fireworks Legal in Mass.



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Pol's fiireworks bill sparks debate







*By Dave Wedge
*Monday, June 20, 2011 - Updated 3 hours ago
+ Recent Articles + Email + Bio *Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter*
Wedge is the Herald's Chief Enterprise Reporter and writes Sunday's "Pols & Politics" column. He also covers music for "The Edge" entertainment section.

E-mail Print (20) Comments Text size  Share

Bay Staters looking to light up the skies for the Fourth of July would no longer have to sneak over the state line to buy fireworks under a controversial proposal by a freshman lawmaker to make them legal.

Pol's fiireworks bill sparks debate - BostonHerald.com

Why not make them legal in Mass. 46 other states have legalized them so why not this assbackwards state.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

This is another bill filed by a Republican that makes sense. Just like the others, it will fail at some point along the line. I can see Stephen Coan having a stroke over this.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fireworks are fun, which is exactly why they are illegal in MA.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Cause this is mAssachusetts, The Nanny State. Where we fry our foods in certain types of grease, lest we get fat. We cannot smoke in certain towns. We must have caloric content on our menus. Collapsible stocks on our "Automatic Machine Guns" are VERBOTEN as well as flash supressors. Bayonet lugs are ground off...... how am I supposed to repel Charlie once he gets through the wire? 
And this (R) wants things that pop and whistle and go bang to be legal? Perish that thought. Keep voting in the likes of Sal & Crew and see what you get? If you vote for any DemocRAT, you're setting yourself up for failure. *


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Government exists to protect us from each other. Where government has gone beyond its limits is in deciding to protect us from ourselves. 
Ronald Reagan ​


----------

